# Hello DirecTV, I need to yell at a goat!



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

Turned on the TV to watch the news only for the TV to tell me it was unable to connect to the satellite dish. Called DirecTV and quickly learned a technician was going to have to come out to figure out what is wrong. While I on the phone with this woman I hear noises at the front door that sound as if a goat is butting the door. I calmly get up out of my chair and as I am walking to the door tell the customer service woman that I am about to yell at a goat, not her. She says, "okay". I open the door and find Lawn Mower laying on the porch, about to knock over the sun tea that is brewing. I promptly started talking to her, picked up the tea, and came back inside, the entire time also holding onto my cell phone. Once I had the tea safely on the counter, I told the customer service woman, "I'm Back". She promptly said, "did that goat talk to you?" I didn't notice but it would not surprise me if she did voice a short bleat when I opened the door. One of the other goats might have also bleated when I opened the door. The woman was chucking. I can only imagine the conversations she had with her co-workers and/or husband about the crazy call she took today.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

:laugh:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL!!! 

Well I was waiting for you to say the goats took out the satellite lol


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

The thought DID occur to me!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

LOL....go Lawn Mower!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

:lol: Lawnmower sounds like she has personality plus!


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

It is a possibility they took it out. There is a wire that runs from the dish under the house (Mobile Home with no skirt) and then through the floor into the house. We won't know tell the tech guy comes next week to find out what is wrong. Either the box died, or the cable broke or something happened somewhere. First available appt. is next Thursday--a week away. So no TV for an entire week:tear:

No matter what the cause of my problem, I bet I win the "craziest call of the day" award. Not every day a customer service rep hears I am about to yell at a goat. Afterward we had a nice conversation about goats.


----------



## GoatsLive (Jul 1, 2012)

Could even be easier than that. My goats have, more than once, simply knocked the ground mounted dish out of alignment  (unless of course your dish is mounted on the roof, then you have extra problems!)

One girl has eaten the coax cable off the back of a security camera too. They can sure get in mischief sometimes!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

:laugh:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:laugh: That's funny.

Reminds me of when we went to the airport to pick up a buck kid. We went to the wrong area, they had just got a new cargo building for pets, but we didn't realize that until we were totally in a different location at the airport, so we got lost, went up to this gal standing behind the desk in a cargo area and asked where do we go to pick up animals. She was Korean, didn't speak very good english and had a heavy accent. But we tried our best to communicate to her that we're here to pick up a goat in a dog crate and are not sure where to go. She looks at us like we're crazy and goes..."Goat?!" "Live goat?!"...yes it's a live baby goat..."a goat?!" Yep lady it's a little goat in a crate like a dog. "Big goat?" No, it's just a baby goat. You should have seen her face. She just couldn't believe it. "They ship goats?!" Yes they do. She grabs her "friend" and tells her and they both are kind of laughing and still had no clue where we were supposed to go. Finally after 5-10 minutes of asking about "goat!" she was able to get on the phone with someone and give us directions to the pet pick up area. Gave us all a good laugh.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:laugh:

That is so funny


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL!!! That reminds me of last year before we got our trailer. Had to take 5 young boer/% does to get their health papers & one needed a state tag in her ear. 45 min drive to the location.
We put the seats down, tarp, and bedding and they had the run of the whole backend. They loved it.

So afterwards we stop at McDonalds, my son runs in to use the bathroom.
I had people walking up to the SUV to see the goats, it was pretty funny their expressions when they realized they were goats and not dogs lol

Then we went through the drivethru to get something to eat.
I'm at the window, the young girl looks out and says "OMG you have a goat in your car!" lol I told her "Actually there are 5 of them" her expression was priceless LOL 

It's funny how taken back people are about goats. But, gives us a good laugh!


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

GoatsLive said:


> Could even be easier than that. My goats have, more than once, simply knocked the ground mounted dish out of alignment  (unless of course your dish is mounted on the roof, then you have extra problems!)
> 
> One girl has eaten the coax cable off the back of a security camera too. They can sure get in mischief sometimes!


The dish is on the roof.

HoosierShadow--a few weeks ago Lawn Mower cut her leg badly, right near her toes. The next day we decided to take her to the vet an hour away and so loaded her in our homemade goat tote on the trailer. We also had 2 cats with us who needed rabies shots who we did not want to leave in a hot car while eating lunch, so we decided to go through the drive through and then go eat at the park so we could park under trees and keep an eye on everyone. When we pulled up to the window my ranch partner pointed to the trailer behind us and said "she's paying". The cashier looked at Lawn Mower and started laughing. P.S. we ordered 2 small waters so we could give the cats some water and they mostly put ice in the cups. Next time I order water for animals I will remember to request--no ice.


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

DirecTV guy just left. Would you believe his name is Elvis, but didn't look anything like the famous one. Well, turns out where the cable comes through the floor of the house, it got pulled a little bit, just enough for the connection to be terminated. So the goats could have been at fault. We are going to have to go under the house and zip tie the cable closer to the house so this doesn't happen again. After a week of no TV:wahoo:


----------



## LonesomeDoveRanch (Sep 20, 2012)

All this time I thought we were talking about an actual LawnMower lol I was like how did it start by itself and get on your porch  :laugh:


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

Lawn Mower


----------



## LonesomeDoveRanch (Sep 20, 2012)

Awe my goat does the same thing lays right outside the door


----------

